# Bobina helicoidal impresa de forma radial en PCB



## manuj (Sep 22, 2010)

Buenas, llevo bastante tiempo intentando construir un transmisor de FM, el caso es que todos llevan bobinas "caseras" y no atino a hacer ni una en condiciones, con lo que el resultado os lo podeis imaginar, nada de nada. Pues bien, se que hay una técnica que es dibujar la bobina de manera radial en el impreso tal y como muestro en esta foto:
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/9315/coil8oi.gif
Como os habréis dado cuenta algunos, se ha hablado de esto en el foro, pero no se ha dicho la técnica o simulador a utilizar. He leído que eagle tiene esta función, pero no la encuentro. Otra forma que he visto por la red es usar este simulador:
http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Calculators/Radial-Coil-Calc.htm
Pero la verdad no se como usarlo para hacer lo que yo busco...
Dicho esto, pido ayuda a quien pueda ofrecérmela ya que resolver este problema me abrirá las puertas hacia mi primer transmisor de FM. Un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 22, 2010)

Google:
Inductance calculator
Inductance calculations
PCB coil calculator

También con los nombres de alguna de las fórmulas usadas
Wheeler formula
Nagaoka formula


----------



## manuj (Sep 22, 2010)

Gracias, voy avanzando gracias a ti, pero lo que me has puesto lo que indica es a partir de una bobina impresa determinada, la inductancia de la misma. Yo lo que quiero es que cuando en un circuito te digan que tienes que construir una bobina de 3 vueltas de hilo 24 AWG por ejemplo, trasladar esa bobina al pcb. Gracias

Pd. Sería fiable realizar esto?
Calcular inductancia mediante esta pagina por ejemplo
http://www.electronica-electronics.com/Tecnica/Calculo_inductancia.html
Una vez que conozca la inductancia, hago el proceso inverso mediante esta otra
http://smirc.stanford.edu/spiralCalc.html
O aplicando las formulas descritas en el manual que usa de bibliografía, fijar tres valores y despejar el restante...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 22, 2010)

En las fórmulas relativas a bobinas, lo "normal" es dar la inductancia en función de las dimensiones y vueltas. 
Si vos lo que necesitás conocer es otra cosa porque la inductancia es dato, solamente con fórmulas tipo Wheeler y simplificadas lo vas a poder hacer (y es sencillo), porque con las otras *no se puede* despejar cualquier término.
(Esto me hace acordar del hilo "Que tan importante es la matematica")

Usar una calculadora online es muy cómodo, pero como *no siempre* te detallan el método de cálculo usado o aplican tablas ==> olvidate de querer "despejar" lo que a vos se antoje.
Lo que se hace en esos casos, es ir modificando una variable hasta que la inductancia sea la que uno quiere.  
Solamente tenés que tener una idea de antemano de por dónde puede andar la inductancia de una bobina de determinadas dimensiones para asignar las dimensiones de partida.


----------



## asterión (Sep 23, 2010)

Me parece perfecto que quieras aprender a hacer bobinas en impresos pero si quieres avanzar en la RF te aconsejo que vayas practicando con bobinas al aire, no son tan complicadas y no tienen que ser perfectas, cualquier imperfección será calibrada adecuadamente con el condensador variable que tenga el circuito tanque. Saludos


----------

